# my favorite snack food



## pincrusher (Jan 18, 2005)

my favorite snack food would have to be the following:
2 cans of tuna drained
3 tablespoons of low fat mayonnaise
some cayanne pepper
a couple dashes of hot sauce(ok quite a few dashes)
some garlic powder
a little salt to taste
some cut up onion
some cut up celery
mix it all together in a bowl then proceed to open a box of regular triscuits and spread a heaping amount on it and munch away till the tuna mix is gone.  this is the best way i have found to eat tuna other than occasionally i will just take it plain and mix in some olive oil to keep it from being to dry and eat it like that with nothing else.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good, gotta try that one day  

Made something good for myself just now as well, mushroom omelet with chicken. eating it right now, mmm!


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 18, 2005)

that does sound good...hmmm too bad i'm not hungry


----------

